# Looking for contract embroidery



## Buildurtees (Jan 26, 2014)

Looking for someone to work with on contract for my embroidery. I own a machine etc but my screen printing business is growing that I don't have time to do it. If you can help pm me. I'm in oklahoma.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Kevin, I can easily help you out with this. Do you have an e-mail address I can send pricing too?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## augustoborba04 (May 31, 2011)

Sure, I can help you with that!

email me: [email protected]


----------



## Buildurtees (Jan 26, 2014)

[email protected] is my email. Sorry for the long delay on answering.


----------

